# Had my 54,000 mile service today.



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Had my 54,000 mile service today.

So when I was rung up half way through the day - its never good news - this time it was that they had had trouble getting the wheels off (well try harder!) and to report that the brake pads front and rear will need changing soon and the discs at the rear are getting near their limit and also should be changed.

He then gave quotes, I declined them.

Now I am a stickler for keeping a full service history and so from the figures recorded for disc thickness 10,300 miles ago (1 year ago) and the figures he gave me I can tell that I have 70,000 miles left on the front and *350,000* miles wear left in the rear ones!

The figures for the pads around 2 years for the front about 3 years for the rear.

I range him back and told him in no uncertain terms that that was sharp practice.

They retaliated by failing a ball joint on the MOT - can't win.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You spoke too soon Frank.
i had similar on Scudo a month or so ago, You need front discs and pads and pads on the rear sir.£800.
I declined the kind offer.
On picking up the van £200 was knocked off the bill.
On checking I reckon the rear pads will last a lifetime and the front another 10k.

I then checked to see that the oil filter had been replaced.
On checking my invoice the most expensive item was the pollen/ dust filter.
I didn`t need one as far as i was concerned I cayy ebverything from aerosols, bulk liquids to plaster boards and cement.

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

350,000 miles wear left in the rear ones! 


do you really mean that ---????

Anyway this was one time you should have kept quiet because he has the upper hand and you need your MOT Certificate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> 350,000 miles wear left in the rear ones!
> 
> do you really mean that ---????
> 
> Anyway this was one time you should have kept quiet because he has the upper hand and you need your MOT Certificate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes rear disc wear was 0.04mm in 10,000 miles and I have 1.4mm to spare!- I am a very gentle braker. Front was 0.13mm in 10,000 and I have 1.0 mm to go.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Had my 54,000 miles service today*

I rang up to book the van's 7 year, 50,000 miles service today.
The garage had always told me that a cam belt change was not due until 9 years, 90,000 miles.
I always recheck this with them every year and they told me today that due to 2 or 3 failures on vans they were now recommending a cam belt change at 5 years, 50,000 miles.
So an expensive service coming up

Re brake wear I had new front discs and pads fitted last year.
The rear pads were also replaced because it was found that the pads were starting to separate from their back plates.

Not been a good few months with two new front tyres and a new exhaust system as well.


----------

